# Poop Etiquette



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, so I'm getting ready to pick up my GSD here in a few hours. We have a long ride home so I'll have to stop and let him out and to eat and drink. If I stop at a gas station and he takes a big one on the lawn should I pick it up or leave it? Same with a rest stop? I'm a new doggie person so sorry.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You always pick up your dogs poop. I don't care where you are. Always have some kind of poop bag with you at all times.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I buy these and carry with me at all times. No joke either - at all times.

PETCO Bags on a Roll Refills for PETCO Bone Dispenser in Blue at PETCO

I can't stand to see a dog go to the bathroom and the owner completely ignore like nothing ever happened. That kind of stuff looks bad for all dog owners and it's the reason why we cant bring our dogs to a lot of place. Irresponsible owners - please don't be one.


----------



## mass18th (Jun 26, 2010)

Think of it like this. Would you like to walk out and find it in your front yard by stepping on it? 

We live in an undeveloped neighborhood - only 2 houses in a 38 lot community. We have a lot of people bring their dogs in and let them loose even though there is a leash law. Unfortunately, we find messes all the time and it drives me up the wall.

Three days ago the wife of the HOA President of the neighborhood next to us was walking her dog. In the lot across from us, she let her dog go number two. I watched through the window as she started to walk away. I then opened our front door and said, "Ma'am in the future, please pick up after your dog. We have kids and they like to play out here and do not need to walk in the mess." She responded that she was about to (even though I had watched her start to walk away) and had a bad in her pocket. 

I thanked her and thought that was the end of it.My Godson watched her, ends up she didn't have a bag and used her sock to pick it up instead. The sad thing is, we were going to pick it up as I was pretty sure she didn't have a bag. It was because she was caught and embarrassed that she cleaned up the way she did. I know she is a nice person and would never have done that in her neighborhood, she just thought it was ok because no one was watching

Just treat others the way you would like to be treated and you won't go wrong.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ALWAYS pick it up


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Since you have received teh unanimous suggestion/advice to always pick up after your dog

If this is a young puppy you're going to pick up, I would suggest that on your drive home, you try to find spots that are not frequented by other dogs for the puppy's health and well being. Not always possible, but better safe than sorry. Also check with the folks you're picking the pup up from as to trying not to feed too close to when you're planning on hitting the road home.

Have fun and a safe trip!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Samuel makes a very good point. How long is your drive? We had a 10 hour drive home with Dena, and we only stopped when we needed to get gas, and then one other time to get something to eat. We let her out each time and offered her some water, but she did not actually go until we got home - she peed buckets on the front lawn as soon as we let her out of the car. If I had a drive of just a couple of hours I'd probably not stop at all unless absolutely necessary. You might want to bring some paper towels and a spray bottle of water, and some garbage bags in case he has an accident and you need to clean up the crate. (You are crating him for the ride, yes?) Maybe a spare towel or blanket for the crate as well.

The breeder did not feed her her morning meal, but gave us a bag of cut up Natural Balance roll, and I'd give her a couple pieces from time to time throughout the drive. She did not have any trouble with carsickness, but some pups do, which is why it's best not to hit the road with a full tummy.


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

For public places, people's lawns, and spots that have a lot of foot traffic, definitely.

I live in a rural area so people picking up after their dogs is pretty rare, actually, and personally don't see any reason to do it out here. You run across places where other dogs have relieved themselves around here all the time and no one makes a fuss over it. There just isn't enough foot traffic. *shrug* People looking in from the outside think it's disgusting to leave it (where it honestly isn't going to bother anybody), but I think it's more disgusting to carry my dog's waste back home with me. I definitely understand the reasoning for it in more populated areas and would swallow my disgust for the process and do it if I lived somewhere different.

If my Tazer has to go when I'm walking him, I always make sure it's not on someone's lawn. It's usually in the brush along the side of the road or something. He's gone IN the road on a couple occasions and I've had to find a big leaf to move it to the bushes. (yuck!) If I take him to the park, I clean up after him. And if he goes on part of our lawn that's close to the house, then I also clean it up so we don't step in it (our lawn is like 4 or 5 acres [yes, that's mowed lawn]).


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

if you don't want to pay for bags, save your plastic bags from the stores! Or put some extra from the dog parks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What do you mean exactly "or put some extra from the dog parks."?

As for being out in the country. I live in the country. Please do not let your dogs poop in the grass along the road. There is a ditch there and it is already a pain in the nether regions to mow, usually have to use the hand mower to go through it because the big guy likes to buck me off. 

It is really NEVER ok to just let your dog poop lie. Just because we live in the country does not mean we like to step in poop. Yes we do walk along the road from here to there. And if a car comes barreling, we do jump into that very brush on the side of the road. We do not like it in our nose, we do not like it on our shoes. 

For that matter, we do not like the fast food joint garbage and beer bottles that people think aren't going to bother anyone out here either. 

The big misconception is that "the country" is free, it is for everyone, it is owned by the county or the government or something. 

But there if very little unclaimed land anywhere. We who live in the country own and care for our property. we do not appreciate other dogs' poop on it. 

I do not let my dogs poop in my front yard. But occasionally a stray will poop out there and then I have to worry about what worms/diseases that dog has deposited. 

Please carry the baggy and pick up the poop. Or train your dog to poop and then take him for a walk. It isn't all that hard to do.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

We have an empty lot next door and Blitz will only go there or in our yard. I pick it up, but sometimes I let it sit there for a bit.. Example: It is early in the morning.. it is pitch black out and I'm somewhat indecently clothed lol.. I wait until later that morning when I can see it. I got me a fancy pooper scooper and a two foot tall trash bin that you can open with a foot pedal (advice: go bigger as GSDs can fill it up quite quickly.. oh and use black trash bags.. nothing clear unless you want to get sick). The thing I'm trying to figure out is what to do with it. Yes.. you can sneak it into the dump, but I have this odd feeling that the city wouldn't appreciate me doing so.. 

Oh.. welcome to the wonderful world of having a GSD.. if you're not an outdoors person.. you'd better change because they need to go out quite a bit as pups


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

First of all, I always pick it up. I do smile sometimes when I do however, remembering something about "what if aliens were observing the earth and trying to determine who was in charge? Likely, not the 2 legged beings toting the poop of the four legged ones." Or something like that... makes me smile through the smell.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like I opened up a whole umm Bag. lol 

You all will be happy to know that when Blayz took a big one at a rest stop that I proudly picked it up and said oh yeah, that's my dog. lol Ok, so I wasn't really proud. The rest stop had a little pet area and bags just for such occasion. I did take some with me though after the first responses I got.

What a great dog he is!! The people who had him obviously had no clue on how to handle him. When around people they held him all tight and yelled at him to be good when I got near so I can see why he would not be overly friendly to people at first. They even asked me if I wanted them to put a muzzle on him. I'm like noooooooo. he is fine and he was.  He's lying down beside me now watching me type. lol

Oh, if you're like on a long walk and he takes a dump what do you do with your bag of goodies? Just carry it along until home? 

Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well if I"m on a long walk , I usually bag it where it happens, and am normally going back the way I went in, so I pick it up on the way back...People definately appreciate it, when you pick up after your dog,,nothing worse than stepping in a big pile !!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

always clean up after your dog
even at home.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

That's an idea! 



JakodaCD OA said:


> well if I"m on a long walk , I usually bag it where it happens, and am normally going back the way I went in, so I pick it up on the way back...People definately appreciate it, when you pick up after your dog,,nothing worse than stepping in a big pile !!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

This is not an advertisement, but an illustration on how much I hate carrying poop around. I usually walk my dogs 2 at a time. Sometimes those bags get heavy and swing around a lot, so....I bought a Poop Pac. LOL! It's wasn't cheap, but the first time I used it, it paid for itself in my gratitude. 

PoopPac The Solution for Carrying Dog Waste in Plastic Bags


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I just bought over 1,000 pooh bags. they were on clearance. seems like no matter how many i buy i always run out too soon.

and yes, i always have them on me. often times i don't need them...like when im at work. just goes to show you how i have bags "stached" everywhere lol. backpack, shorts, pants, work pants, center counsel of car etc


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm always buying poop bags too. LOL. Never leave home without them


----------

